# Jacques Gruet



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2007)

Philip Schaff, in his History of the Christian Church, II, p. 502, tells about this fella. Apparently he hung a placard saying that Calvin was a hypocrite on Calvin's pulpit and was tortured to get a confession and then upon this confession was beheaded.

Is this true? What's the whole story? What other sources tell of this disturbing incident?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 3, 2007)

He was one of the Libertines who opposed Calvin and the Reformation in Geneva. His placard was seditious and threatening but he was primarily executed for blasphemous and seditious literature found in his home afterwards. There is a Wikipedia article about him here. Schaff's discussion of the matter is found online here. There is a brief discussion of the situation with Gruet here:



> So the bulk of the executions were for conspiracy to commit murder and for adultery. In addition to these, there was one girl who was executed for striking her mother – another capital crime in the Old Testament which could be, at least in ancient Israel, justly enforced by the penalty of death in certain instances. We are not told by history whether Calvin approved of this execution, but if he did, it was because he believed that it was the proper application of Old Testament law. Of the other executions, history has only given us details of two – the beheading of Jacques Gruet and the burning of Michael Servetus. Gruet was executed for heresy and sedition. He attached an anonymous note to Calvin’s pulpit threatening to kill Calvin and overthrow the government of Geneva if they did not flee the city. He was arrested, tortured for 30 days, and, upon confession, beheaded. History does not tell us whether Calvin approved of the torture; if he did he was wrong to do so. The execution, for conspiring to overthrow the government, may have been justified given the danger to the citizenry that such a conspiracy entailed. Either way, Calvin did not have the authority in Geneva to arrest, torture, or execute anyone. Those were the decisions, not of Calvin or the church Consistory, but of the Council and of the Council of 200.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2007)

hmmm...the Arminian fella that brought this up to me didn't know he was killed for treason I guess..


----------

